# [SOLVED] MediaLink router and slow WiFi speed



## bumbrlik (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently switched from Linksys WRT54G router to MediaLink router. My wired connection speed stayed the same but my wireless speed degraded significantly - roughly from 5-8mbps to 200-300kbps. 

I measured my wireless speed both on win7 laptop and iPad. My Roku box is also struggling. All devices were in the proximity of the router.

I tried changing encryption (WEP/WPA2/no encryption), mode (from b/g/n to b/g to just g), and different channels. Nothing helped, the speed is still very slow. 

Any ideas or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: MediaLink router and slow WiFi speed*

see if there is a firmware update for the router that addresses this issue.


----------



## bumbrlik (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: MediaLink router and slow WiFi speed*

It wasn't the firmware (which i did update to the latest version).

I emailed MediaLink tech support and asked the for help. They suggested resetting modem, setting different channels; none of it helped. Finally, they said I should try to physically separate the cable modem and the router (a possible EM interference). That worked like a charm; it even tripled the wired speed (and increased wireless speed 20x). I though it was a fluke and didnt believe my eyes so i ran a few experiments (put them back together, put them apart). No fluke.

So, problem solved.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: MediaLink router and slow WiFi speed*

Great to hear you solved your issue though I have never heard of putting distance between the two having any effect on throughput. Good to know.


----------



## bumbrlik (Feb 28, 2012)

Me neither. I had multiple routers sitting on top of cable modems, never any problems. It may be just that this particular router is sensitive to EM interference because it is improperly shielded, I don't know. Their tech support advise me to try this so it must have happened to other people as well.


----------

